# Phone signal



## Cosmas1

Hello everyone,

If one wants to say "There is a land line available in case you have trouble with the phone signal on your cell phone." I wonder how you say "phone signal"?

Thank you.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

It's called "τηλεφωνικό σήμα"


----------



## Δημήτρης

7_against_Thebes said:


> It's called "τηλεφωνικό σήμα"


And more commonly just "σήμα" or "λήψη".



> "There is a land line available in case you have trouble with the phone signal on your cell phone."


I'd say: Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και σταθερό τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα λήψης στο κινητό σας".


----------



## Akritas

Λήψη is 'reception'. Someone could be in a place with good signal but bad reception due to a fault with the phone itself. Therefore I would stick with 'σήμα'.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Akritas said:


> Λήψη is 'reception'. Someone could be in a place with good signal but bad reception due to a fault with the phone itself. Therefore I would stick with 'σήμα'.



I honestly don't think that there is actually a distinction. I can see a distinction between κάλυψη and λήψη but not between λήψη and σήμα. bad reception = low signal, without stating whom is at fault.


----------



## Akritas

Δημήτρης said:


> i honestly don't think that there is actually a distinction. I can see a distinction between κάλυψη and λήψη but not between λήψη and σήμα. Bad reception = low signal, without stating whom is at fault.


 

'Μία εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτει όλη π.χ. την Κρήτη στέλνοντας το σήμα της, αλλά επειδή το κινητό παροθσιάζει κάποια προβλήματα το σήμα δεν είναι καλό'.
Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά. Ίσως ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν φαίνεται η διαφορά είναι ότι τείνουμε (λανθασμένα) να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη 'σήμα' αντί για 'λήψη'.


----------



## Δημήτρης

akritas said:


> 'Μία εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτει όλη π.χ. την Κρήτη στέλνοντας το σήμα της, αλλά επειδή το κινητό παροθσιάζει κάποια προβλήματα το σήμα δεν είναι καλό'.
> Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά. Ίσως ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν φαίνεται η διαφορά είναι ότι τείνουμε (λανθασμένα) να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη 'σήμα' αντί για 'λήψη'.



Επιμένω ότι στα σημερινά Ελληνικά τέτοια διάκριση δεν υπάρχει όταν μιλούμε για κινητά, πράγμα λογικό γιατί συνήθως δεν έχουμε και την γνώση του ποιος φταίει για το κακό μας σήμα.
Μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε να διακρίνουμε τις δυο έννοιες με την ελπίδα να επικρατήσει, αλλά εγώ θα αρκεστώ στην περιγραφή της χρήσης.


----------



## Akritas

Δημήτρης said:


> Επιμένω ότι στα σημερινά Ελληνικά τέτοια διάκριση δεν υπάρχει όταν μιλούμε για κινητά, πράγμα λογικό γιατί συνήθως δεν έχουμε και την γνώση του ποιος φταίει για το κακό μας σήμα.
> Μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε να διακρίνουμε τις δυο έννοιες με την ελπίδα να επικρατήσει, αλλά εγώ θα αρκεστώ στην περιγραφή της χρήσης.


 

Η διαφορά του σήματος και της λήψης είναι τεράστια. Το σήμα εκπέμπεται από τον πομπό ενώ η λήψη γίνεται από τον δέκτη. Όπως ανέφερα στην προηγούμενή μου απάντηση, οι 2 αυτές έννοιες χρησιμοποιούνται σε καθημερινή βάση με λάθος τρόπο από όλους μας (με πρώτο και καλύτερο εμένα). Ωστόσο, αν κάποιος από τους μαθητές μου, μετέφραζε ένα κείμενο το οποίο ήταν τεχνικό ή πιο ειδικευμένο στην χρήση των κινητών, θα περίμενα να χρησιμοποιήσει τις σωστές λέξεις.


----------

